# Big Als Coupons?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone have a current Big Als coupon code? What happened to their banner with the code? :icon_frow


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i did a search for one the other day and came up with squat. also i find it funny that the most recent sale they had raised the price of the lights i just bought from $36 to $44. thats quite the sale:flick:


----------



## revernance (Jun 19, 2008)

chris127 said:


> i did a search for one the other day and came up with squat. also i find it funny that the most recent sale they had raised the price of the lights i just bought from $36 to $44. thats quite the sale:flick:



Are you referring to the Coralife fixture? I noticed that too. 

The sale said sale up to 30 percent. Did anyone get lucky and find items 30% off? I got 10% for all my items...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

10% here.


----------

